# Where to buy king size bedding in Tokyo



## Ardsley

Any idea where to find a king size down quilt in Tokyo in store or online? I've checked Ikea and Raukuten without success.


----------



## cstone

Ardsley said:


> Any idea where to find a king size down quilt in Tokyo in store or online? I've checked Ikea and Raukuten without success.


Try CostCo


----------

